# Грыжа L5-S1 12-12



## OlesjaVlad (19 Сен 2014)

Мне 43 г, проживаю в г. Запорожье, Украина.  С 7-18 лет занималась Сп. Гимнастикой. В 10 лет была травма позвоночника, которую не лечили. Упала с высоты 2,5 м на шею с потерей сознания . После чего длительное время шея была недвижима. Боли в спине до 19 лет отсутствовали. Через месяц После родов был первый приступ боли в пояснице - не могла встать с кровати.  Врачи Сказали что после родов такое бывает. Но такие приступы стали повторятся 1 р в год.   Ходила на массаж и все становилось в порядке. Последние 16 лет работа в офисе за компьютером практически сидячая. В 2006г при хватило очень сильно опять боли в пояснице сделали МРТ - протрузия , но врачи сказали не страшно. В период с 2006-2014г каждые полгода приступы : массаж , ЛФк на профилакторе и все Ок! В мае14 г приступ таких еще не было: прострел от лев ягодицы до колена, сесть не могу , хожу плохо. Пошла к неврологам все ложитесь прокапаем??? Но диагноз никто ничего не говорит. 1.07.14г пошла на Мкт(грыжа l5-s1-9,6 мм) . Положили в больницу областную 12 дней лечение( прилагается) с 4-16.07.14г. Стало легче- хожу сижу  и даже бегаю. 25.07.14 -опять плохо но боль с под коленки до пятки и пятку сдавливает тисками так что искры с глаз. Позвонила в больницу сказали пей обезбаливающие , что я и делала, но через 5 дней начались побочные явления - слабость до потери сознания.нахожусь в поисках что делать. Ложусь в др больницу где лечение шире в медикаментах, но через 12 дней выписали. Сидеть не могу, хожу плохо боли сильные, рекомендация - оперировать. В сентябре делаю МРТ ( прилагается- грыжа12-12). А лечение закончилось и теперь все смотрят на рекомендацию в выписке и вперед- вам на операцию . Я пока не готова морально. Что чувствую сейчас: боль постоянная появилась в левой ягодице, боль под каленной лев. Боль в пятке ощущение как тисками сдавливает когда хожу. Сидеть не могу, хожу плохо, по стопе мурашки бегают и такое ощущение что стопа замерзает. Когда лежу боль намного меньше.  В приложении 2- а курса лечения которые я прошла и МРТ.  Уважаемые врачи в моем случае можно обойтись без операции? Что делать? Как терпеть боль что пить?


----------



## La murr (20 Сен 2014)

*OlesjaVlad*, здравствуйте!
Врачи ответят Вам при первой же возможности.


----------



## mailfort (20 Авг 2019)

@OlesjaVlad, как у вас сейчас? Операцию не делали?


----------

